# Is Walkback Tuning With Broadheads Enough



## af_archer (Dec 22, 2003)

Is walkback tuning with broadheads enough? (For left and right) If I get them to shoot center (left and right) from 20 to 50 yards is there any reason why I should have to go back and get them to shoot together with field points?

I just shot from 20 yards to 50 yards with broadheads and moved the rest the appropriate direction until they were hitting center (left and right) for each distance.

This is what happens when I try to get them to shoot with my field points: I've tried getting them to shoot with field tips with no luck. They shoot to the left......If I move my rest to the right.....my broadheads move to the right AND my field points move to the right.......same with moving the rest to the left. That's why I decided to just walk-back with my broadheads.


----------



## Barry O'Regan (Nov 2, 2008)

I too walkback tune with Broadheads, but I could never get the field points to go exactly where the broadheads go. Lets face it, broadheads will plane somewhat.

This is a review I started on Broadheads and Bohning Killer Vanes I used generic broadheads versus field points. While I only shot out to 40 yards, the broadhead group was pretty tight, though only a few inches low to the right. But a sight adjustment would get your broadheads where they ought to be. 

My field points and broadheads shot differently no matter what I did. The field points were bang on, and like I say, with a sight adjustment the broadheads should go where you want them to. 

Hope this helps.


----------



## MrBobo (Sep 28, 2009)

Hunting season is upon us, and at some point - you have to say "close enough, I'm going hunting". Maybe come back to it (tuning)after season.
I want them hitting together... I do not want to practice with broadheads, I want to practice with field points - knowing they hit the same. An occasional broad head shot or 2 for practice, just to make sure everything is still 100%.

It can be done. Sometimes it's just difficult to find. The tiniest bit of flecthing contact, or bow hand torque, or cam lean, or maybe a dip of skoal in your lip, who knows! 
Good Hunting!


----------



## Sand_man (Feb 12, 2011)

Good post. It is good to know that others deal with the same issues. I always seem to have the broadhead fly a little right about 2-3" from my FP group at 20 yards no matter how I adjust the center shot.


----------



## m_baker_12 (May 13, 2010)

You may want to check to spine of your arrows. If your are shooting underspined arrows a broadhead can easily hit different that the field points.


----------



## af_archer (Dec 22, 2003)

Thanks for the replies.

I shoot Gold Tip XT Hunters 5575 27.25 inches with 100gr Magnus Stinger, Vanetec 4 inch vanes. Athens Accomplice set at 63lbs, 28 in draw.....I don't think I'm underspined....maybe??

I've been shooting (with broadheads) and it's dead on at 20 and 30 yards....groups open up a little more at 40 and 50 yards.....but my centershot is dead on. So I am confident with my setup now, but just curious how others felt. A guy at the range thought I was crazy because I was moving my rest based on walk-back tuning with broadheads. It kind of made me a little upset.


----------



## hoyttech13 (Feb 3, 2010)

thanks mrbobo for your input. I now know why so many people in ohio wound so many deer


----------



## MrBobo (Sep 28, 2009)

_"it's dead on at 20 and 30 yards"_ - in PA, the woods - that should be your average length shot. Dead on at 30 yards is a graveyard dead whitetail!

_"groups open up a little more at 40 and 50 yards....."_ Well that's something to work on, but not a show stopper. And while there is an incredible wealth of knowledge here, take some of the BS with a grain of salt....like how seemingly the everyone can " shoot 1" groups at 60 yards, everytime", or hoyttech13's post. While a good fixed blade broadhead, with a well tuned bow should "fly just like field points" - at the very least they are somewhat less forgiving. Any small form error is going to show up, especially in those longer shots.

_" A guy at the range thought I was crazy because I was moving my rest based on walk-back tuning with broadheads. It kind of made me a little upset." _
I think you are did the correct thing with your rest.
It seems that from your first post to your latest post - you have made some progress?


----------



## Ches (Aug 3, 2009)

There are a lot of other things that go into it, not just walk back tuning. Let's get this streight, I am no tuning pro. I shoot my Thunderheads and PF's out to 60 ydr without a problem. I don't know what bow you are shooting but my 05 PSE Vengeance with a single cam and my 10 PSE AXE 6 with a cam & 1/2 bot needed the cams and Idlers to not have lean. I am not a paper tuner so I walk back tune first with FP's out to 60 yds for horizontal adjustment, then I go back to 20 and shoot both BH's and FP's. First adjustment I make is to vertical. I have found that vertical will sometimes change horizontal, don't know why, but it does at times. Once vertical is the same at 20, I do horizontal. Once the same, I move back to 60 in 10 yard incriments doing the same thing. Once I get 60 right, I go back to 20 just to see if I didn't mess anything up, usually not. For those that think 30 is the limit, it could be. It used to be mine, however, this year I shot 3 deer at 38 - 40 yds, one at 15, and one at 8. Glad I practiced and didn't limit myself to my old 30 limit, I would have had only 2. Now, saying that, I practice at 60 but will mostlikly stick to 50 as my limit on game.
Ches.


----------



## red44 (Apr 11, 2005)

af_archer said:


> Is walkback tuning with broadheads enough? (For left and right) If I get them to shoot center (left and right) from 20 to 50 yards is there any reason why I should have to go back and get them to shoot together with field points?
> 
> I just shot from 20 yards to 50 yards with broadheads and moved the rest the appropriate direction until they were hitting center (left and right) for each distance.
> 
> This is what happens when I try to get them to shoot with my field points: I've tried getting them to shoot with field tips with no luck. They shoot to the left......If I move my rest to the right.....my broadheads move to the right AND my field points move to the right.......same with moving the rest to the left. That's why I decided to just walk-back with my broadheads.


Not that there is anything wrong with what your doing, at least you have broadheads hitting predictably.
There is something in your system that is slightly off. Grip, spine, or idler. After you've gone through everything and if you still cannot get them together, then I'm OK with walkback with broadheads and calling it good. Go hunt, enjoy your bow season. There is a whole pack of guys here who shoot all target season with what groups best, and they are not about to make huge changes to get a broadhead to hit with fieldpoints, they just move the sight a smidge.


----------



## nomad11 (Apr 14, 2006)

I have an issue with adjusting the rest between 20 and 50yds.....thinking that if you'd just started at 50 all else is mute. Said differently, one is wasting time adjusting any closer. What never came into it is how one might have adjusted the sight.....assuming it was a rest problem vs. a sight problem? I've adjusted the sight only cwith / or \ patterns and got them to |......? All that said...if you can repeat your success then you have a point. Its one thing to get something to work (once)..its another to do it several times.


----------



## jordanc7 (Sep 29, 2011)

buy t3 they fly pretty close to field points everytime


----------



## Bill 2311 (Jun 24, 2005)

I did yoke tuning on mine. It made me a believer! I set centershot then started shooting at 20. Adjusted rest for verticle impact and yoke for horizontal impct difference. Then 40 and finally 60.


----------

